# Renaissance Magazine Shutting Down



## Laura R Hepworth (Sep 8, 2020)

For any interested, I just found out today that the Renaissance Magazine is shutting down due to insolvency . They've made their 27 digital magazines available for free download until May of 2021.


----------



## Overread (Sep 8, 2020)

Their site is running rather slow at present, what kind of material did they produce for their magazine?


----------



## Laura R Hepworth (Sep 8, 2020)

Overread said:


> Their site is running rather slow at present, what kind of material did they produce for their magazine?



They had a mix of articles on historical topics related to that period, stories from Renaissance faires, and artisans specializing in Renaissance/Medieval/Fantasy inspired wares. Thought it might have some interesting reference material for people here.


----------



## sknox (Sep 9, 2020)

Well this just breaks my heart. I did not know about this mag, not being a participant in faires, but after just a quick stroll through a couple of issues, it's clear this was a labor of love and professionalism. The ads are fun and the articles are great, and every issue was a generous hundred pages or so, which is No Small Deal in independent publishing. My best belated hat is off to the publishers and editors and contributors.

Definitely worth a look for any of the fantasy folk here.


----------

